# Jiminy Peak Meet Up For A Day



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I'm interested. I can't commit to anything right now, but I would like to go.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd try to make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds tempting...I may have to break down and get a value card this season.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: There.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

i'm totally down. i have both weekends off. i'll probably have to leave between 2pm and 3pm though since the hubby usually works at 5 on the weekends.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

i might be able to make it
saturday would be better


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Since its early season I might make the trip depending on conditions. The woods probably wont be rideable here yet anyway so a little adventure might not me a bad idea. It would have to be the December weekend for me though. Will they run the lights that early in the season?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd definitely have to be the first weekend in December. I've got big work deadlines Dec 3rd.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

I would if i still lived in Pittsfield


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

1st weekend of December will work for me (Saturday preferably) to pick up the boards and ride.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> I would if i still lived in Pittsfield


Think you will have a better time where you are. (Movie quote) "It is better to be from Pittsfield then to be going to Pittsfield." 

First one to post what movie that is from will get something special on the day we meet to ride.

Looks like it would be best to shoot for Dec 4th. So will aim for that as the day.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Think you will have a better time where you are. (Movie quote) "It is better to be from Pittsfield then to be going to Pittsfield."
> 
> First one to post what movie that is from will get something special on the day we meet to ride.
> 
> Looks like it would be best to shoot for Dec 4th. So will aim for that as the day.


Dreamcatcher


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm down for either sat or sun. My girl is probably going, so in for 2 toward group discount.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I would most likely go and can probably get my buddy that lives in Albany to join. I will talk to him later and see if he has a preferance on a weekend.

December weekend would be better for me but I could do either


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like Jiminy is aiming to open for next week end, so 1st weekend in December should have pretty decent conditions. Depends on the cold nights staying cold but hoping they are able to open for the 13th.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

December works better for me anyways. If I went I would bring 1-2 people with me.
The nights are getting colder and colder- I had to watch where I was walking because the sidewalk was all iced over this morning on my way to school.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> Looks like Jiminy is aiming to open for next week end, so 1st weekend in December should have pretty decent conditions. Depends on the cold nights staying cold but hoping they are able to open for the 13th.


oh i hope so! my husband and i would totally be heading out there on the 14th if that's the case.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Think the December 4th day is the best. The weather here has not been very good for snowmaking yet but They should be open before thanksgiving.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

My husband and I will definitely be there.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Wish I could be a part of this. Already locked into Killington that weekend.
Hope you all have a great time and that we actually get some natural freshie fresh by then.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I am definitely in and so is my friend that lives in Albany


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I can make it with the woman on the 4th. Just me if it's the 5th tho, she's got a baby shower.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Saturday definitely works better for me. Im almost hoping that we don't get dumped on here because Im not sure I can turn down snow at Jay for the trip south. Almost.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm down for the 4th
anyone from LI wanna car pool?


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Blase, just keep me posted on the date and I'll try to make it out. Like I said, it's not a crazy hike for me so I could drive up for the meet and back home with no problem. I'll also try to check back on here a few times to see whats happening. :thumbsup:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> u wanna caravan with us along the way?? or are you going to be in Albany prior??


I will probably go up friday when I get out of work but I will give you a shout when I know what is actually going on on his end.



Andi said:


> Blase, just keep me posted on the date and I'll try to make it out. Like I said, it's not a crazy hike for me so I could drive up for the meet and back home with no problem. I'll also try to check back on here a few times to see whats happening. :thumbsup:


Whhhhaaaaaaaaat? Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! You should go, okaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

So looks like a solid 14 including a couple locals(some more might be going also for a run or two) plus about 5 or 6 maybes. Plus a couple more might join in from the local area.

Andi will keep you updated as well.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Kelly and I are in for the 4th. She's been wanting to get out and ride with all you guys again, anyway! We'll be there.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm gonna try to make this also... I have to see how my back feels. Just got a shot in it this morning so I should be good to go by then. Wife might join me if she's not working and if I come solo I might be down to carpool from LI


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll be going from Staten Island/NYC. Carpooling would definitely be awesome, once we got some definitive numbers we should make carpooling plans. 

As long as theres no last minute flaking out I'm happy :cheeky4:


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Should be still good for December 4th. Weather has not been the best but this is what we get around here. Will update this in a week to make sure the 4th is still a go depending on the weather. Will double check the rates this week also, so look for a pm the beginning of next week on firm details.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Should be still good for December 4th. Weather has not been the best but this is what we get around here. Will update this in a week to make sure the 4th is still a go depending on the weather. Will double check the rates this week also, so look for a pm the beginning of next week on firm details.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm beginning to wonder if Jiminy will be open by the 4th at this rate.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Weather hasnt cooperated very well here either. Jay had top to bottom snow sunday but it poured all day monday and the snow only went half way down. Now its back to pouring so its probably gone :'( 
Rain makes a sad panda


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Everything is getting much cooler by this weekend, especially at night, so if nothing else we should have some good manmade snow out there by then. At least, that's what the foolishly optimistic part of my mind tells me...


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

digitaltree515 said:


> Everything is getting much cooler by this weekend, especially at night, so if nothing else we should have some good manmade snow out there by then. At least, that's what the foolishly optimistic part of my mind tells me...


If only weather was reliant on optimism it would snow in the North East year round.:thumbsup: 

I have been checking mountain webcams every morning and have been bummed out that all I see is grass.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like they are planning to open this weekend. Conditions don't look great for today and tomorrow but anything is possible. 

We should get some numbers down for the 4th and start talking with the people at Jiminy for a group rate, they should be good by then.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well Id like to see the weather a little closer before making a decision. Ill make a decision over the weekend. 
Any locals want to trade couch space if I go? I dont really want to get up early enough to drive there in the AM.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well Id like to see the weather a little closer before making a decision. Ill make a decision over the weekend.
> Any locals want to trade couch space if I go? I dont really want to get up early enough to drive there in the AM.


I'm two hours south of there and you're welcome to crash on my couch, but I know MunkySpunk and B.Gilly are closer.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah. you are 5.5 hours away and Jimminy is only 4 hours. Not sure thats really worth it. 
When is everyone planning on Ridding? I'll ride from 8:30-10 but I doubt everyone will want to.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll be there the whole day.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm riding the whole day as well


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm 25-30 min to the West. I've got a spare bedroom, two couches, and lots of floor space. 

I've also got a cat and a dog - an FYI for the allergic. They are kept out of the spare bedroom, but have free reign of the house otherwise.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I'm more worried about being allergic to the conditions that far south.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

One of the guys on the snow making crew was in my shop tonight. They are pushing hard for this Saturday to be open. Little snow in the forecast and hopefully they get back to making snow on Weds. If that happens should be fine for December 4th.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> One of the guys on the snow making crew was in my shop tonight. They are pushing hard for this Saturday to be open. Little snow in the forecast and hopefully they get back to making snow on Weds. If that happens should be fine for December 4th.


:thumbsup: 

Looks like the group rate is $41 for 20+ people with 48 hour advanced notice. Lets make the final decision date Dec 1 and have a total confirmed list by then.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think we have 20 people coming, but give it a shot.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Heres the list that I came up with. B.Gilly, feel free to take it over and update it if you would like. 

Yes (16+): 
B.Gilly (+ locals)
ecks +2
MunkySpunk +1
rephreshed +1
MysticFalcon
Psi-Man
GladeRipper +1
mpd +1
m0nky
digitaltree +1

Maybe (6+):
spaz (+2?)
cifex
justdust
Andi
lisevolution


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

ecks said:


> Heres the list that I came up with. B.Gilly, feel free to take it over and update it if you would like.
> 
> Yes (16+):
> B.Gilly (+ locals)
> ...


Should be right at 18(definites) plus maybe 2 more locals that will need a ticket plus a few more that will not need tickets, if munkyspunk +1 needs a tickets for the day then we hit 20. Not sure what pass he got this season. As for riding time I will be up at 6am at my shop since I know a few people want to stop in before(door will be unlocked but I might be napping:laugh. So will make sure someone is at Jiminy 30 minutes before to meet up.

Was hoping to have better idea on conditions but will not know much more till after Friday. Pricing on lift tickets is pretty close for group rates but I might be able to work out something on that end.
Edit for forecast
Tonight
Partly cloudy. A slight chance of rain or snow showers after midnight. Much cooler with lows around 30. West winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. Chance of precipitation 20 percent.

Wednesday
Partly sunny in the morning...then clearing. Blustery and much cooler with highs around 40. Northwest winds 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 45 mph.


Wednesday Night
Clear. Colder with lows around 18. West winds 10 to 15 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph in the evening.

Thanksgiving Day
Partly sunny in the morning...then becoming mostly cloudy. Cold with highs in the upper 30s. West winds around 5 mph.

Thursday Night
Cloudy. A chance of rain and sleet in the evening...then rain likely after midnight. Little or no sleet accumulation. Not as cool with lows in the lower 30s. Temperature rising into the upper 30s after midnight. Southeast winds around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.

Friday
Mostly cloudy. Rain showers likely in the morning...then a chance of rain or snow showers in the afternoon. Little or no snow accumulation. Highs in the lower 40s. Temperature falling into the mid 30s in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.


Friday Night
Partly cloudy in the evening...then becoming mostly cloudy. Cooler with lows in the lower 20s.

Saturday
Partly sunny in the morning...then becoming mostly cloudy. Cold with highs in the mid 30s.

Saturday Night through Monday
Partly cloudy. Cold. Lows in the mid 20s. Highs around 40.

Monday Night
Partly cloudy in the evening...then becoming mostly cloudy. Lows in the upper 20s.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> I'm 25-30 min to the West. I've got a spare bedroom, two couches, and lots of floor space.
> 
> I've also got a cat and a dog - an FYI for the allergic. They are kept out of the spare bedroom, but have free reign of the house otherwise.


I could be tempted into this offer.

I am tossing my hat into the ring.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Snow is coming on schedule, life is good:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: agreed!!! life is even more good for me because i was cleared today by my phycal therapist to snowboard my little heart out! 

as for a weather update, these are from NOAA and AccuWeather:

Today: Mostly sunny, with a high near 38. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 18 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 41 mph. 

Tonight: Mostly clear, with a low around 18. North wind between 10 and 16 mph. 

Thanksgiving Day: Increasing clouds, with a high near 39. Northwest wind between 6 and 9 mph becoming calm. 

Thursday Night: Freezing rain likely, possibly mixed with snow and sleet. Cloudy, with a low around 29. Calm wind becoming east between 5 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible. 

Friday: Freezing rain likely, possibly mixed with snow showers and sleet before 9am, then rain showers likely between 9am and 1pm, then scattered rain and snow showers after 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 40. East wind between 8 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. 

Saturday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy and breezy, with a high near 36. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday Night: A chance of snow showers. Partly cloudy, with a low around 23. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 36. 

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 22. 

Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 41. 

Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. 

Tuesday: A chance of showers. Cloudy, with a high near 50. Chance of precipitation is 40%.




Wed 11/24/2010 40° 17° Winds subsiding and cooler
Thu 11/25/2010 40° 32° A thick cloud cover 
Fri 11/26/2010 41° 23° Becoming windier with rain 
Sat 11/27/2010 39° 27° Windy with partial sunshine 
Sun 11/28/2010 41° 25° Partly sunny and breezy 
Mon 11/29/2010 47° 29° Sunny to partly cloudy
Tue 11/30/2010 48° 38° Rain


looks like Jiminy might actually be able to open this weekend if the rain isn't too bad  which means i'll be riding this weekend and the 4th will definitely be on!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

bassholic said:


> I could be tempted into this offer.
> 
> I am tossing my hat into the ring.


*It's an open offer for any forum members and their friends. Just contact me ahead of time and I'll PM back the pertinent info.*

I can promise one double bed, two couches, and a chaise lounger on a first-come first-served basis. Anyone else will have to sleep on the floor and bring their own blankets.

It's real easy to get to Jiminy from my place too, just follow Rt. 43 until you see the signs for Jiminy. That's it.


B.Gilly said:


> If munkyspunk +1 needs a tickets for the day then we hit 20. Not sure what pass he got this season.


I got the 5/7 pass for Jiminy this year. Me and the wifey are going to need tickets since it's before 3p on the weekend. That makes 20. At least one of the Krauts is going to be coming too, possibly another couple buddies of mine, but I can't speak for them and people have been known to back out at the last minute. My biggest fear is that after we get 20+ tickets for the group rate, we're going to have 5+ people drop out at the last minute. :/


> As for riding time I will be up at 6am at my shop since I know a few people want to stop in before(door will be unlocked but I might be napping:laugh. So will make sure someone is at Jiminy 30 minutes before to meet up.


Don't think it hasn't occurred to me to just bring a shitload of beer to your shop and we all crash in it the night before.... that could be a good party. :laugh:


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> My biggest fear is that after we get 20+ tickets for the group rate, we're going to have 5+ people drop out at the last minute. :/


Thats what I'm afraid of as well. I think we should shoot for at least 25 that way we can plan for a 20% drop out rate. 

I also got another person coming so it makes 4 for me, so we just might be able to hit 25. Logistically this might be a problem getting everyone to come at the same time though. 

I was planning on spending the night in Kingston or somewhere closer to get to Jiminy early the next day. We should really set up a meeting place and time regardless of the group buy though. I've never been to Jiminy so it would have to be someone who is familiar with the area to set up the spot. 


Yes (17+): 
B.Gilly (+ locals)
ecks +3
MunkySpunk +1
rephreshed +1
MysticFalcon
Psi-Man
GladeRipper +1
mpd +1
m0nky
digitaltree +1

Maybe (6+):
spaz (+2?)
cifex
justdust
Andi
lisevolution


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

If I come it would either be me and my wife or me and one of my skier buddies so I'd be 2. I just have to make sure I can make it work since I forgot about an Okemo/Kill trip I'm supposed to be doing the next weekend. Not trying to piss the wife off since we're still newlyweds ;-)

One thing I just though of though that makes a difference with regards to group tickets is that I can probably use the 2/1 ticket I got when I went to see the Warren Miller movie in NYC last weekend. If that's the case I wouldn't be counted in that group rate...


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> One thing I just though of though that makes a difference with regards to group tickets is that I can probably use the 2/1 ticket I got when I went to see the Warren Miller movie in NYC last weekend. If that's the case I wouldn't be counted in that group rate...


uh oh, i have coupons from the Warren miller showing as well - i don't have the info on me. Are the coupons good for the entire season?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

As for meeting up at Jiminy could easily pick a spot and time. Usually just meet people at the bar when I go:dunno: but there are a couple spots. Meeting spot would be best on the patio at crane lodge which is right before the chair lifts and has a bunch of tables. I know a couple people should be meeting up at my shop(will have donuts or something for those coming there) in the morning to pick up some stuff and Munkyspunk is hard to miss:laugh:and I think everyone will see MPD in his new pants from miles away, so will easy to spot us.

As for crashing at my shop Liqour store is 2 blocks away but 1st to pass out gets locked in the dungeon cell in the back.

Jiminy is planning on opening this weekend. Will pm my contact info in a couple days to everyone and ask for confirmations on the numbers attending and go on from there. 

From jiminy about:
Opening Day Plans

As cold temperatures move back into the area, our snowmakers are at the ready to re-fire the guns later today as we prepare for the opening day of the 2010/2011 season! While you are eating your turkey, give thanks to our snowmakers and groomers who will be spending the day at Jiminy prepping the slopes. We are looking for a weekend opening with a 50% chance we will open Saturday but 90% chance for opening on Sunday as of this morning. As always, Mother Nature will rule the final decision but we are preparing as though we will be open this weekend! The final decision may come as late as Saturday morning so continue to check jiminypeak.com and our Facebook and Twitter pages for the latest updates, including projected terrain and pricing.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I got clearance from my wife so my son and I should be there.  Trying to get a couple friends to go too, but haven't confirmed with them yet. We plan to get there for 8:30. This will be our first trip to Jiminy, looking forward to it.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I am in for 2 on the 4th.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Hitting Mt Snow tomorrow for a truly thankful Thanksgiving...even if we do have to ride the same three runs all day surrounded by brown earth. Damn I am such a junkie!:laugh:


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Definitely excited for next weekend! In case anyone is interested, Liftopia is having a deal on the 4th. $30 for a ticket, but you have to buy it at least 24 hours in advance. I'm not sure what our group rate will be but Liftopia could be an option as well? :dunno:


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

rephreshed said:


> Definitely excited for next weekend! In case anyone is interested, Liftopia is having a deal on the 4th. $30 for a ticket, but you have to buy it at least 24 hours in advance. I'm not sure what our group rate will be but Liftopia could be an option as well? :dunno:


Better deal then what I think I could get so looks like this would be the best option. Also saves me from collecting and having all the tickets and finding everyone before they ride. Still think we should meet at Crane lodge Patio by 9:00

Visit here to grab a ticket-Discount Lift Tickets - Buy Ski Deals and Ski Lift Tickets Online


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Good deal! Better than using the discount card, too.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Sent out a basic info message to everyone, if I missed anyone let me know. Think the liftopia is the best way to go here in case the weather turns bad you have till the day before to get tickets.

Will bring extra leashes with me in case people need them but remember Mass snowboard riders get treated like dogs and a few mountains require us to be leashed so bring one if you have one just incase.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

B.Gilly said:


> Will bring extra leashes with me in case people need them but remember Mass snowboard riders get treated like dogs and a few mountains require us to be leashed so bring one if you have one just incase.


Really? Leashes? What the heck for?


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

NY requires them, but I usually get away with just clipping it to my binding. It looks like it's on my boot with a casual glance and I don't have to mess with the damn thing.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Really? Leashes? What the heck for?


Old law that has never been updated. Will see a few signs stating it at jiminy. Usually only get checked one out of every 5 times I am there but with this many people would assume someone will get checked.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder rephresed, I completely forgot to check out liftopia. 

Just got the tickets, can't wait to board for the first time this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Updated 1st post to current info.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, great deal, thanks rephreshed! I wasn't aware of liftopia. It appears the tickets are just for adults so I'll probably try to use the Mountains of Distinction discount for my son's ticket since we are season pass holders at Wachusett. I believe the deal is that season pass holders at any of the participating mountains listed here get $15 off a full day lift ticket on weekends and holidays and 50% off other days. Not nearly as good as the liftopia deal for adults in this case, but I think it should make the juniors tickets $29. Hope everyone had a good turkey day!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

For those with season passes I will find out if we need tickets for next weekend tomorrow. All season passes are valid this weekend since they are just opening, so hold off a day for me to double check or double check yourself before purchasing.

Looks like I will get some runs in this weekend. Going to go early Saturday for a couple hours before shop opens then will go Sunday also.


----------



## joeyp2003 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll probably make it up there as long as the weather holds out good call on that lifttopia ticket. might have a friend or 2


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

your welcome  liftopia is the reason i didn't break the bank last season. just be sure to buy the tickets ASAP because they do tend to sell out. they already sold out for this saturday.

B. Gilly - would you happen to have a pair of J-bars or foam or ANYTHING that you can bring with you this Sunday? My husband is having a problem with one of his boots and can't get a new pair before then so I'm hoping that will fix his issue in the meantime!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

rephreshed said:


> your welcome  liftopia is the reason i didn't break the bank last season. just be sure to buy the tickets ASAP because they do tend to sell out. they already sold out for this saturday.
> 
> B. Gilly - would you happen to have a pair of J-bars or foam or ANYTHING that you can bring with you this Sunday? My husband is having a problem with one of his boots and can't get a new pair before then so I'm hoping that will fix his issue in the meantime!


I can bring a couple different ones. Some are thicker then others.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

awesome!! you are the best! what time are you heading there on sunday? i think we are leaving Albany around 9am.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I gotta work like a madman today and tomorrow for a Friday deadline, but if I get enough done in the next two days, I'll be out there on Sunday too. I'll keep up to date with you two via texts if I'm coming out.

You both get cell reception at Jiminy?


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

i'm pretty sure i do! we'll only be there until about 3:30 because my husband has to work at 5.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> I gotta work like a madman today and tomorrow for a Friday deadline, but if I get enough done in the next two days, I'll be out there on Sunday too. I'll keep up to date with you two via texts if I'm coming out.
> 
> You both get cell reception at Jiminy?


My cell does with no issues. Verizon works well up there AT&T has some issues but think they put a few towers up this season so should be better.



mpdsnowman said:


> Well were not gonna make this one. My mom is having hand surgery that Friday and I gotta stick around Saturday and Sunday to help her out. Im sure there will be more meets there this season there and we will make another one:thumbsup:


Sure we will catch you before the most epic meet the internet ever conceived rolls around. Hope everything goes well for your Mom.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well were not gonna make this one. My mom is having hand surgery that Friday and I gotta stick around Saturday and Sunday to help her out. Im sure there will be more meets there this season there and we will make another one:thumbsup:


That sucks, man! Oh well, Kelly and I are planning on going up to Lab the following week if they're open. Let us know the status of everything and we'll see you up there! Tell you're mom good luck and we hope the surgery goes fine for her.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

So I was on liftopia and noticed that the $30 tickets are only eight hour lift passes. I know this weekends hours were 9-4, think the same will hold true for next week? I want to be able to ride the whole day if they are going to be open later. Also is anyone riding Sunday as well?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like me and my skier buddy Adam who's also coming with me for the Most Epic Snowboard Meet The Internet Ever Conceived will be up there on Saturday for sure. Now we're just debating whether to try and find a dump to stay in Friday night or make it a true day trip and leave from LI in the early morning. Any recommendations on cheap lodging if we decide to come up Friday?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> Looks like me and my skier buddy Adam who's also coming with me for the Most Epic Snowboard Meet The Internet Ever Conceived will be up there on Saturday for sure. Now we're just debating whether to try and find a dump to stay in Friday night or make it a true day trip and leave from LI in the early morning. Any recommendations on cheap lodging if we decide to come up Friday?


Priceline is a snowboarder's best friend. 

I used it last year at least 6 times around hunter/windham and never paid more than $70 for a 3 star. Priceline around pittsfield, MA theres a couple hotels in the area and its only 25 min away. I'll probably be doing the same thing on tuesday, I'll let you know how much I will end up paying if you want to wait until then.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> So I was on liftopia and noticed that the $30 tickets are only eight hour lift passes. I know this weekends hours were 9-4, think the same will hold true for next week? I want to be able to ride the whole day if they are going to be open later. Also is anyone riding Sunday as well?


it depends on the weather. if it stays cold and/or they get natural snow they might stay open later. doubt it though.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Last Update: 4:15pm, Sunday 28th November 2010

Jiminy will not operate midweek to capitalize on snowmaking time and we will re-open for skiing and riding next weekend 9 am - 4 pm next Saturday and Sunday


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

mOnky said:


> Last Update: 4:15pm, Sunday 28th November 2010
> 
> Jiminy will not operate midweek to capitalize on snowmaking time and we will re-open for skiing and riding next weekend 9 am - 4 pm next Saturday and Sunday


:thumbsup: I guess they heard we were coming and wanted to make a good impression.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Glade Ripper said:


> So I was on liftopia and noticed that the $30 tickets are only eight hour lift passes. I know this weekends hours were 9-4, think the same will hold true for next week? I want to be able to ride the whole day if they are going to be open later. Also is anyone riding Sunday as well?


Slight chance but will see what the week brings. They are shooting to have regular hours by December 6th from what I have heard. They are trying to make as much snow as possible this week so should be pretty decent by Saturday for riding. Couple of us where there on Sunday and the conditions where pretty choppy but they rushed to be open.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well it looks like Jay isnt going to be too spectacular for this weekend so you can count me in. Apparently the only trail open this weekend was the Jet and despite a very good solid base it is just not enough trail to support any real traffic. My lawn is good and white now though. Too bad I have to do homework all week instead of breaking in the Banshee Bungee


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Couple of us where there on Sunday and the conditions where pretty choppy but they rushed to be open.


It softened up pretty well after noon. But either way, it's better they open for T-day weekend than three weeks late like last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I expect to be there.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

ecks said:


> Priceline is a snowboarder's best friend.
> 
> I used it last year at least 6 times around hunter/windham and never paid more than $70 for a 3 star. Priceline around pittsfield, MA theres a couple hotels in the area and its only 25 min away. I'll probably be doing the same thing on tuesday, I'll let you know how much I will end up paying if you want to wait until then.


I ended up booking a howard johnson in Williamstown for $58/night on the AAA rate or something like that. Actually found the link on the Jiminy website. Not the greatest but for these purposes it works!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> It softened up pretty well after noon. But either way, it's better they open for T-day weekend than three weeks late like last year. :thumbsup:


Was not a bad day and enjoyed the time there for sure. Should be much nicer this weekend for sure. They should be making snow Wednesday night on so a decent coverage should be there. Plus we might get a small flurry here and there right before.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> It softened up pretty well after noon. But either way, it's better they open for T-day weekend than three weeks late like last year. :thumbsup:


It wasn't bad at all, considering the conditions haven't been all that great for snow. Even though the chatter started to tear up my knee at the end of the day, it's great to be riding a whole month earlier than last year! Can't wait to see more snow this coming weekend.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

The more I look at the weather the more I wonder if it is worth it. Seems like it rained all day there today and tomorrow it is going to be 51 degrees with more rain and no natural snow in the forecast before the weekend. I want to ride but am not sure if it is worth the journey at this point...


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Glade Ripper said:


> The more I look at the weather the more I wonder if it is worth it. Seems like it rained all day there today and tomorrow it is going to be 51 degrees with more rain and no natural snow in the forecast before the weekend. I want to ride but am not sure if it is worth the journey at this point...


Possibility of slight snow Wednesday night but have to wait and see. The liftopia ticket only really saves you $5.00 so worth it to wait and see for sure. Will try and make a trip up there Thursday to see how it weathered the warmth and give an update Thursday night.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

They've got two or three nights of snowmaking on top of an already decent base even with tomorrow's suckitude. It's not going to be fluffy powder, but at 25 minutes away from me, it's much better than nothing.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> Possibility of slight snow Wednesday night but have to wait and see. The liftopia ticket only really saves you $5.00 so worth it to wait and see for sure. Will try and make a trip up there Thursday to see how it weathered the warmth and give an update Thursday night.


Thanks Blase, I'd appreciate the update. I have the weekend off so I need to ride somewhere and would like to meet up with you guys to get some turns in


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well conditions arent going to be great anywhere although Jay is now calling for some flurries on fri and sat. Im going more for the people to ride with and the excuse to check out Gilly's shop.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

AccuWeather.com - Weather News | Colder Air Begins its Push


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was getting worried myself because it's been 60 deg and raining down here on LI and NYC with a little earthquake mixxed in! A thursday update would be huge because I need to either cancel my hotel reservation by Thursday night or I'm paying for it whether I go or not.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> I was getting worried myself because it's been 60 deg and raining down here on LI and NYC with a little earthquake mixxed in! A thursday update would be huge because I need to either cancel my hotel reservation by Thursday night or I'm paying for it whether I go or not.


I haven't make my reservation yet but everyone in my group got the liftopia tickets already. Looks like I'm locked in, hoping for some COLD conditions to take over.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

For anybody also planning on riding Jiminy on Sunday, they have an e-coupon for an 8-hour ticket for $25 on their website right now.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunday I will be at Jay back where I belong.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, we can't all be spoiled. :cheeky4:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I do not think I am going to be making the trip. Some things came up at work I should take care of and my buddy that lives in Albany said he wasn't going to go now. 

Hope you all have a good time and I will be making it up to Jimminy later this year when there is more snow so expect a visit to the store Blase.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

my friends & i are still down for saturday
are we still meeting @ Crane lodge? also around what time?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Crane lodge around 9:00 am. Will try and be there a bit early. As for weather it rained all day but the forecast looks a bit better.

Mostly cloudy with rain or snow showers likely in the evening...then partly cloudy with a chance of rain showers after midnight. Snow accumulation a dusting. Cooler with lows in the upper 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.

Thursday
Mostly sunny. Much cooler with highs in the upper 30s. West winds 10 to 15 mph.

Thursday Night
Mostly clear in the evening...then becoming mostly cloudy. Lows in the upper 20s. West winds 5 to 10 mph.

Friday
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow showers. Highs in the upper 30s. West winds 5 to 10 mph.

Friday Night
Mostly cloudy. A chance of snow showers in the evening. Lows in the mid 20s. Chance of snow 30 percent. 

For those not coming hope to see you all when the season really kicks off.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

All season passes are valid all weekend. If anyone's going to stay for Sunday, lemme know, I've got at least one pass you can borrow.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

If anyone is going and hasn't gotten a lift ticket yet I have one that I won't be using and you would be doing my buddy a huge favor. He bought the liftopia but he wanted the lesson and rental which makes more sense for him to get the beginner package for $70. 

Let me know if anyone needs a lift ticket, I'll buy you a beer for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't gotten one yet so I'll take it.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I haven't gotten one yet so I'll take it.


Awesome, I'll have it with me when we meet up at 9am. 

Beer's on me for lunch, thanks again.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Has snow making began at Jiminy?


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

bassholic said:


> Has snow making began at Jiminy?


Snow making's been going for a while. In fact, when we were there last Sunday they were making snow all day long. Now, it was a bit too warm, and the snow they were making wasn't all that great, but it was good enough for a base so they could make better stuff at night and keep it there.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> Snow making's been going for a while. In fact, when we were there last Sunday they were making snow all day long. Now, it was a bit too warm, and the snow they were making wasn't all that great, but it was good enough for a base so they could make better stuff at night and keep it there.


So what you are saying is that if i buy my ticket now i will be riding this saturday?


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, you will.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You buy a case for that camera yet? I'll be bringing mine if you want to check it out.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> You buy a case for that camera yet? I'll be bringing mine if you want to check it out.


No, haven't gotten one yet. I got me a GoPro first, and been spending a bit on enhancing my brewery. I'll get it before the meet, at least. But I'll check yours out. You said it's a 1200, right?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

bassholic said:


> So what you are saying is that if i buy my ticket now i will be riding this saturday?


Yes you will be riding. They already opened last weekend but stayed closed during this week to help retain snow and should be making snow as of today.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

They're supposed to start making snow again tonight. So we've got at least two nights of snowmaking on top of an already decent (now icy) base before Saturday, and that's not counting what they can get done during the day if it's cold enough.

It's not fluffy white stuff, but it's snow and you can board on it.


bassholic said:


> So what you are saying is that if i buy my ticket now i will be riding this saturday?


Yes. PM me if you want a free place to stay Friday night. Already got MysticFalcon showing up with some vids.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I just got Deeper, Thats it thats all, and Apples & Oranges. Assuming I can burn them to a DVD from the itunes download anyway.
And I convinced my boss to let me check out a little early tomorrow so I will be getting there a little earlier now.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Yeah I just got Deeper, Thats it thats all, and Apples & Oranges. Assuming I can burn them to a DVD from the itunes download anyway.
> And I convinced my boss to let me check out a little early tomorrow so I will be getting there a little earlier now.


I've got Deeper, and a few others, that I ripped the DRM out of from iTunes. If you can't burn them, let me know soon and I can burn mine.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats my first project when I get home tonight.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got a line to feed the ipod signal to the TV via composite cable if all else fails.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll get "Hooked" and "Nowhere" transcoding to DVD, at least. Rob, let me know if you can do "Deeper." I'll do it if needed.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I just got deeper on Blu-ray in the mail yesterday... I can't wait to see it in all it's HD Goodness! My Cinch CTX's also came in so I put them on my Flag to get used to this weekend rather than mount them on the new ride and have them sit there till my trip to Killington next weekend.

I'm at the point where as long as the mountain is open I'm coming. I've been dying to get some turns in so I don't give a shit how bad the snow is if it's there I'm in!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yes. PM me if you want a free place to stay Friday night. Already got MysticFalcon showing up with some vids.


Will do, i've been debating crashing at ur spot or waking at 7 and hitting the road. What time is Mystic arriving?

Does the TV have a PC input.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

7:30-8:00ish

Also looks like we may need that ipod to video connection.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

bassholic said:


> Will do, i've been debating crashing at ur spot or waking at 7 and hitting the road. What time is Mystic arriving?
> 
> Does the TV have a PC input.


You know you want to party. :laugh:

Just got word DigitalTree and his girl are going to hang with us Friday night, but probably stay at a hotel. 

TV has HDMI, S-video, co-ax, composite, and component... no VGA tho.

I'll make sure we've got plenty of beer, but the wife frowns upon hookers. Sorry guys.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> I'll make sure we've got plenty of beer, but the wife frowns upon hookers. Sorry guys.


That rules me and my buddy Adam out for coming through Friday night! Lol, we probably won't get up there until well after midnight anyway since I have to go out for drinks for a coworkers bday right after work so by the time I get home from NYC and sober up enough to drive I'm sure it's gonna be super late.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

They will have the beginners park open this weekend. Took a drive by and the snow making was going along with the base from last week was still pretty much there. Can only get better from here on in.

Plus I will have a couple surprises with me. Never know what I might bring with me. Looks like the local riders have bumped up to about 10 or so.

Will have Mary Ann and Ginger there by 9:00 to meet everyone if I run late. Can make them wear something ridiculous so they are easy to spot.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well Ive got my collection of vids packed on DVD anyway. Deeper should be best but I do have awesomeness like _It's always snowing somewhere_ which has my fave movie quote ever "Its not about who has the tallest Tee. Its just about having fun"

Gilly did you say the shop will be open early for a bit? I need to grab Gloves for an xmas present while Im down there.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I will be at shop till I run up to Jiminy in case people needed anything. If you stop in before Jiminy I can get you setup to ride also. Plus you can play with whatever is in the shop too. Shop is still experimental so I enjoy opinions on what I should change or add for gear.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Got Deeper, Hooked, and Nowhere burned to DVD. I'll bring them along.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome. Deeper watchin, Poo flingin, party at the Munky's


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Just watched deeper last night...super sick! The Chamonix section is just plain ridiculous


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Almost didn't make this trip, girlfriend was on the verge of an appendectomy and we spent all night at the hospital. Ended up being a nasty virus so I'm trying to get some sleep in and make it out tomorrow. 

This means I have another lift ticket that I won't be using. If theres anyone who still hasn't bought one please let me know.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow. Really cutting it close. Glad you are still going to make it. 
Tell her to get well soon. Good conditions will be here for next week.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Got a 1 hour presentation at work at 3:30 on a subject that would put most people to sleep. After that, my week from hell is over and I can shred. Lotsa party in me for this weekend.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well After a long hard day selling toilets and Furnaces I am looking forward to signing outta this place in an hour. Ill be headed south while you are putting people to sleep.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Wow. Really cutting it close. Glad you are still going to make it.
> Tell her to get well soon. Good conditions will be here for next week.


Thanks for the kind words. I was ready to ask the doctor to hold off on the surgery till sunday if that was the case, but all went well. 

Everything turned out for the better although she is bummed out that she won't be coming. Season is just starting though, lots more snow is on the way!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well After a long hard day selling toilets and Furnaces I am looking forward to signing outta this place in an hour. Ill be headed south while you are putting people to sleep.


Got an ETA? Still 7-8ish?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Have fun guys, enjoy it and take some pics. We will see ya next time u get together down there:thumbsup:


Charging the Kodak Playsport to get some videos and pictures


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

7:30-8:30 depending on how the drive goes. Ill probably leave the house at 3:30 and my good buddy Garmin says 4:15 of drive time.


----------



## mrskatehigh (Jan 18, 2010)

am i too late to come and join u guys


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Kelly's a little sick. Gave her some flu drugs and sent her to bed. I'm waiting to see how she feels in a few hours and I'll let you guys know what we're doing. I'll probably come up, at least, but hopefully she feels better after some rest. If she doesn't come, I'll just plan on crashing on your floor tonight, MonkeySpunk.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

ecks said:


> Almost didn't make this trip, girlfriend was on the verge of an appendectomy and we spent all night at the hospital. Ended up being a nasty virus so I'm trying to get some sleep in and make it out tomorrow.
> 
> This means I have another lift ticket that I won't be using. If theres anyone who still hasn't bought one please let me know.


damn, if i knew earlier.. i bought 2 tix wed night after Mystic bought the first one your boy didnt need anymore

hope your girl is alright.. leave that nasty virus she has at home btw


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

ecks said:


> Almost didn't make this trip, girlfriend was on the verge of an appendectomy and we spent all night at the hospital. Ended up being a nasty virus so I'm trying to get some sleep in and make it out tomorrow.
> 
> This means I have another lift ticket that I won't be using. If theres anyone who still hasn't bought one please let me know.


Sorry to hear that she won't make it. I can take that ticket off your hands. I'll PM you with my cell#.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> Kelly's a little sick. Gave her some flu drugs and sent her to bed. I'm waiting to see how she feels in a few hours and I'll let you guys know what we're doing.





> I'll probably come up, at least, but hopefully she feels better after some rest. If she doesn't come, I'll just plan on crashing on your floor tonight, MonkeySpunk.



//////


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

mOnky said:


> damn, if i knew earlier.. i bought 2 tix wed night after Mystic bought the first one your boy didnt need anymore
> 
> hope your girl is alright.. leave that nasty virus she has at home btw


Yea I tend to buy things in advance and sometimes luck out, but thanks to you guys that won't be the case. 

Thanks for the good wishes, she just got out of the hospital and it seems like its not a virus either (blood work was normal across the board) . Guess she just needs rest like me, those hospital chairs are impossible to sleep on and killed my back after 18 hours.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Leaving LI now. See everyone in the morning 9am at the lodge. Look for the fat bastard in the neon green jacket and that's me!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Getting flurries here. Probably only a dusting but it is something. Should be at Jiminy by 9:00. Plan on sitting by the racks so look for a guy wearing red pants and a black jacket like this











mrskatehigh said:


> am i too late to come and join u guys


The more the merrier.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> Leaving LI now. See everyone in the morning 9am at the lodge. Look for the fat bastard in the neon green jacket and that's me!


Leaving NYC as well. Taking some shots for the road before we leave. 



B.Gilly said:


> Getting flurries here. Probably only a dusting but it is something. Should be at Jiminy by 9:00. Plan on sitting by the racks so look for a guy wearing red pants and a black jacket like this


You will still be at your store before right? I was going to stop by around 8:15.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

ecks said:


> Leaving NYC as well. Taking some shots for the road before we leave.
> 
> 
> 
> You will still be at your store before right? I was going to stop by around 8:15.


Should be at the store from 6:30 on till I run to Jiminy(probably leave around 8:30). If you are running late just give a call and I can wait. Have a couple guys who are running up there incase I am late to meet everyone.

One will be wearing a bright light blue Jacket and be standing next to a guy with a redish orange jacket.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i was planning on going but the person i was getting a ride from had a friend that passed away the other day and the memorial service is tomorrow. i also was coming with two people... ill catch you fellas next time though!


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

we will be there between 10 and 11. depends on how long it takes for my husband to get ready, like always! i have a new jacket so you won't be able to look for me. haha. we'll probably catch everyone in the lift line again.


----------



## joeyp2003 (Jan 8, 2010)

for those who went today-let me know how the conditions were I wanted to go tomorrow, had to work today- need to get on the board before I head to Jay


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

It was decent for early season. Couple areas are rough but it was a great way to ready yourself for the year. Should be much better next weekend. The did have snow guns running all day getting other trails ready and probably ran the guns on the open trails this evening to add more base.

Great to meeting everyone. Sorry if I did not get to ride with everyone. Sure is hard to find everyone on the slopes after just meeting them.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well Im home despite some stupid southern drivers. 
I just got the pics I took up on facebook. Well the ones that were worth putting up anyway. 
It was a very good time for early season at a weird southern mountain that is mostly grass.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> It was decent for early season. Couple areas are rough but it was a great way to ready yourself for the year. Should be much better next weekend. The did have snow guns running all day getting other trails ready and probably ran the guns on the open trails this evening to add more base.
> 
> Great to meeting everyone. Sorry if I did not get to ride with everyone. Sure is hard to find everyone on the slopes after just meeting them.


I agree it was a good time even though there were ice chunks all over and I think it was "Grand Slam" that had a bunch of loose rocks on the trails. Either way some pretty decent early season riding. 

Sorry I couldn't make it out to your shop this morning, we ended up drinking at the room till about 3:30 and no one except me was inclined to wake up early.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry we got there late and missed the group meet. Was nice to meet you, ecks and thanks for the ticket! 

As for the conditions, I've gotta say Mt Snow last weekend was much more enjoyable than Jiminy was today...we cut out today around 2 p.m. Someone on the lift called it skiing on marbles...that was pretty accurate. Then when the patchy shade starting hiding the blown-off/skied-off ice patches it just became downright dangerous. Nothing we aren't used to here on the east coast, but I'm trying really hard not to break anything before Utah!

Was fun blowing by all the green jackets though!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

We just call them death cookies. Yeah there where a lot of green jackets about think they are finishing the instructor training this weekend.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> It was decent for early season. Couple areas are rough but it was a great way to ready yourself for the year. Should be much better next weekend. The did have snow guns running all day getting other trails ready and probably ran the guns on the open trails this evening to add more base.
> 
> Great to meeting everyone. Sorry if I did not get to ride with everyone. Sure is hard to find everyone on the slopes after just meeting them.


Blase, thanks for organizing this, we really did have fun! I hope I didn't sound too negative about the conditions when I first mentioned it, it was definitely good practice for us and I was impressed with the length and amount of trails that were open. Sorry I didn't get to hang with the crowd much, I wish I could have, but my son and his friend who were with me were kinda restless. It was still great to get to meet everyone, even if only briefly.

joeyp2003, here is a brief video showing a glimpse of the conditions today:

YouTube - Jiminy Peak December 4, 2010


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Mass snowboard riders get treated like dogs and a few mountains require us to be leashed...


felt like they were checking more for leashes rather than lift tix


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well it looks like everyone had a good time and really thats what counts. Of course after the hand operation I get her home and she feels great and says.."if u really want to go snowboarding you can"
> 
> One of the things I will say is you really need to take conditions in the very early season with a grain of salt. Ive always blamed the resorts for this because sometimes they do open a little too early and when people get there they tend to say "ohhh..."
> 
> But from what I have seen of the photos and videos I would say it was excellent. Nice job b.gilly:thumbsup::thumbsup:


It was a good time, and thanks a lot to B.Gilly for getting us all out there! Despite the massive death cookies and hordes of slow-moving masses, it's always good to get some turns in. Besides, the conditions just make you appreciate the powder days and mountains all that much more!



mpdsnowman said:


> Were getting hammared right now so for those of you whome are thinking of heading this way.....no problem with snow quality..


 I knew you were getting snow all week, but damn! Kelly and I want to make it up there, hopefully Thursday if they open in time. Keep us updated, and enjoy all that fluffy rain!:thumbsup:


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Jiminy mini-meet video*

Okay, the video is done. MunkySpunk and his wife, Mysticfalcon, bassholic, and B.Gilly are in here. Sorry I didn't get everyone, & excuse the occasional weird views, I'm still getting used to the camera. Hope you all enjoy it!

Jiminy Peak mini-meet - 12/4/2010


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad everyone that went enjoyed themselves. Hoped for better conditions but we did get some turns in.



digitaltree515 said:


> Okay, the video is done. MunkySpunk and his wife, Mysticfalcon, bassholic, and B.Gilly are in here. Sorry I didn't get everyone, & excuse the occasional weird views, I'm still getting used to the camera. Hope you all enjoy it!
> 
> Jiminy Peak mini-meet - 12/4/2010


Great video!! 

Carmen I will try and make it up your way but will have to wait till January unless a freak snow day is called at work.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Were getting hammared right now so for those of you whome are thinking of heading this way.....no problem with snow quality..


I'm seriously considering it. If nothing else I could definitely show up Friday eve and leave after Sunday's last run. And not miss any work.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought it was the perfect way to start out the season...conditions were pretty much what I expected them to be so no complaints there. It is pretty crazy how easy it is to get lost from the group of people even when there isn't that much open...we hooked off to that diamond run on the first run down and that was pretty much the end of that. We took off around 1:45 also as it was starting to get a bit sketchier and I was starting to get lazy so rather than get hurt early decided to call it a successful mission and head home for some aggressive alcohol intake.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

nice video!! it was awesome to meet more people this time around. i think the only time i was with anyone aside from my husband was at the lift and at lunch. we all need to get together again but when their is some real snow!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

nice vid :thumbsup:
thanks for setting this mini-meet up gilly


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> Okay, the video is done. MunkySpunk and his wife, Mysticfalcon, bassholic, and B.Gilly are in here. Sorry I didn't get everyone, & excuse the occasional weird views, I'm still getting used to the camera. Hope you all enjoy it!
> 
> Jiminy Peak mini-meet - 12/4/2010


what camcorder you using?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well that was a very good time. Unfortunately I got 5" of snow at my house Saturday night. I say unfortunately because I woke up sick on Sunday AM. I really hate getting sick when its snowing. We are supposed to keep getting a couple inches a day all week so by next weekend will be a lot of terrain will be open.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks, guys, glad the video came out alright. I'll be making more the more I'm out with people.



mpdsnowman said:


> Nice Video ! One day I have to sit down and watch how you guys put these things together. I think its awesome!!!


It's not that difficult, just need some video editing software, lots of patience, and some OCD.:laugh:



loren646 said:


> what camcorder you using?


I've got a GoPro HD Hero 960.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

digitaltree515 said:


> Okay, the video is done. MunkySpunk and his wife, Mysticfalcon, bassholic, and B.Gilly are in here. Sorry I didn't get everyone, & excuse the occasional weird views, I'm still getting used to the camera. Hope you all enjoy it!
> 
> Jiminy Peak mini-meet - 12/4/2010


Thanks for posting digitaltree, nicely done! (Heh, just saw I got a cameo at the end there)


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Was a good video you made. Let me know when the next meet is. I am waiting to pick up bindings and I would be down to meet up and ride with you guys


----------

